# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  What's happening to my tadpole????!!!!

## Eli

Hey ff, about five days ago I received two leopard frog tadpoles in the mail. One was fatter than the other so I'm going to call them like that. So the first day the fat one was swimming around the container while the skinny one was kinda sitting there not moving. Five days later the skinny one is not so skinny and it's the fat one I'm worried about. It's floating at the top of the tank and not moving and eating like the way it Was before. It also does have the clear bright colors of the skinny tadpole. I don't understand, yesterday both tadpoles were happy and healthy :Frown:

----------


## Carlos

Could be a water quality problem or bacterial in nature.  Please answer below questions to better understand the situation.  Photo of tadpoles and tank would help too.  Thank you  :Smile:  ! 

3. Water source and any conditioner treatments?


4. Water Temperature and how is it heated (if so)?


5. Water chemistry levels: pH; Ammonia (NH3); Nitrites (NO2); Nitrates (NO3)? Note that if you do not have test kits, most aquariums/pet shops will do complimentary tests if you take a clean water sample.


6. Describe any filter system including model and media?


7. Substrate type? 


8. Tank set-up (plants (live or artificial), driftwood, hide outs and other decor? - How were things prepared prior to being put into the tank? 


9. Main staple food and any treats? How often you feed?

----------


## demon amphibians

I am not saying there is not a problem with your tad. Just wanted to tell you about my experiences with tads. I currently have 20 Bullfrog tads. Most the time they lay on the bottom of the tank. they are not active what so ever some will lay in one spot all day. My one that is about to morph who just got its back legs will swim up and lay on a leaf which leaves part of its body exposed it will actually get so lazy that it rolls over onto its side at first glance looks dead. Of course i freak out ever time but once i touch him or come near, it will dart off with lightning speed indicating for the most part there is nothing wrong with it. I have had this tad for 4 months and it has done this at least 3 times a week since i got it. my other tads will often just float at the top with out a care as well. There eating habits are also not so easily predictable. There are days that I put in food and it goes untouched, other days they cant get enough food. Temps may also play a roll in this.
My point is tadpoles are lazy little fellas by nature. They will not actively swim around your tank like fish would. I noticed my tads are most active after a tank cleaning when i change the water. Or when they are hungry. now my none albino tads also get light or darker depending on light and temps nothing big though. I have never had leopard frogs and there behavior can be very different. 
I hope your tads are ok

----------

